# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Halichoeres chloropterus

## José Passos Campainha

*Halichoeres chloropterus*



*Família:* Labridae
*Alimentação:* Carnívoro.
*Tamanho máximo em adulto*: 20 cm
*Aquário recomendado (mínimo):* 260 litros
*Dificuldade de manutenção:* (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 1 (acho muito fácil), mas é aconselhado apenas para experientes.
*Reef-safe:* (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 3
*Temperamento:* Pacífico

*Notas gerais*: É um peixe muito lindo, de um verde luminescente espectacular.
Embora seja aconselhado só para experientes, não tenho qualquer problema na sua manutenção. É muito fácil de alimentar. Come de tudo, inclusive eremitas patas brancas, não lhe escapa um, lusoturbos e até nassários, se os apanhar a jeito. Também come fireworms, tornando-se um bom aliado dos corais, _e é dos melhores comedores de "Pyramid snails " que parasitam as tridacnas_, citando Rui Ferreira de Almeida.
Este peixe tem uma particularidade interessante. Quando introduzido, sempre que se sente assustado/stressado ou depois de uma lauta refeição, tem o hábito de se enterrar no substrato e lá permanecer durante dias (poderá chegar a uma semana). Por isso, só deve ser mantido em aquário com, pelos menos, 10 cm de areia.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Resta acrescentar , que este sim, é dos melhores comedores de "Pyramid snails " que parasitam as tridacnas.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

O meu quando chegou começou logo a implicar com um Halichoeres chrysus adulto e muito maior que ele,hoje vejo o chrysus muito raramente quando as luzes estão apagadas.

----------


## Fabiano Belezoni martins

Amigos,
Obrigado pelas respostas!
mas desculpem a pergunta cretina!! rsrs
Este peixe Halichoeres chloropterus tanto o sixline não irão "depredar" com minha equipe de limpeza?

[]´s

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Amigos,
> Obrigado pelas respostas!
> mas desculpem a pergunta cretina!! rsrs
> Este peixe Halichoeres chloropterus tanto o sixline não irão "depredar" com minha equipe de limpeza?
> 
> []´s


Se leres as notas gerais do José encontras a resposta,quanto ao sixline nunca ouvi dizer que ele matasse as equipas de limpeza.

----------


## Fabiano Belezoni martins

rsrsrs
Desculpe, respondi no topico errado!! rsrs

[]´s

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Amigos,
> Obrigado pelas respostas!
> mas desculpem a pergunta cretina!! rsrs
> Este peixe Halichoeres chloropterus tanto o sixline não irão "depredar" com minha equipe de limpeza?
> 
> []´s


Boas, Fabiano.

O Halichoeres chloropterus sim. O meu tive de trocá-lo por um sixline e, até hoje, nunca o vi a atacar os nassários ou os caranguejos eremitas.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Já tive um Halichoeres chloropterus e parecia um cão a cheirar o substrato, volta e meia espetava o focinho na areia e vinha um nassario ou cerite atras, era demais, mas não estava a achar piada nenhuma.Posso dizer que deu cabo da uma boa parte da equipa de limpeza, isso foi sempre assim até apanho-lo.
MAs sem duvidas que é um lindo wrasse.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Viva,
> 
> Já tive um Halichoeres chloropterus e parecia um cão a cheirar o substrato, volta e meia espetava o focinho na areia e vinha um nassario ou cerite atras, era demais, mas não estava a achar piada nenhuma.Posso dizer que deu cabo da uma boa parte da equipa de limpeza, isso foi sempre assim até apanho-lo.
> MAs sem duvidas que é um lindo wrasse.


É, realmente, um belo wrasse, mas, como dizes, parece um cão de caça  :SbRequin2: . Por isso despachei o meu. :yb665:

----------

